# Refurbish or part out a 13" SB lathe



## liberator (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi All,

New to the forum and machining but also desiring to learn the trade for hobby/personal use.  I think I might have posted anther thread in the wrong place so I hope this one in correctly located. Bear with me please.

I have a 1980s 13" by 7' South Bend lathe that I got for a decent price.  I was in parts of a shop floor and the older gentleman I purchased from said he decided not to restore it.  Spidy sense told me to think twice and bid low.  In the end I took it home and pieced it back together.  It is missing the gib for the saddle/cross slide, drive belt, chuck and a few bolts and oilers.  One way is wore enough to have a slight lip for the first 16" from the headstock.  I have looked for the missing gib and haven't found one yet. Belts can be sourced.  I would need a phase convertor or VFD to run it in my shop. My biggest worry is the ways. My question is, do i attempt to restore the lathe or part it out for sale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 6, 2022)

Would It be feasible to sideline your decision for a bit? Buy a smaller machine in working condition, and start learning the trade. As your skills improve, you will develop expectations for what you need from your machine. After a year or so, you will have a more useable concept of whether or not this Southbend is worth the trouble. Just a thought.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. Chances are that it will do what you need it to do once properly assembled, and you will learn a lot in the process. The above from jwmay is not a bad idea if you have the money for that option. You can turn out good parts on a worn lathe once you know the work around's, and down the road you can take a shot at reworking the ways and carriage if you want, or sell it and move onto something else. Mike


----------



## mickri (Apr 6, 2022)

For a rank beginner buy a lathe that is in decent condition that doesn't need major repairs. If you knew what you are doing yes there can be work arounds to compensate for the deficiencies in the lathe..  As you go about trying to make things on this lathe you won't know if it is your lack of skill or the lathe that is the cause of the problem.  It will be frustrating.

I agree with jwmay.  Buy a smaller lathe in good working condition that you can learn on without the frustration of dealing with a worn out lathe.  Keep this lathe because you will most likely want a bigger lathe in the future.  Once you gain some experience you will be better able to evaluate whether this lathe is worth restoring or part it out.


----------



## liberator (Apr 8, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Would It be feasible to sideline your decision for a bit? Buy a smaller machine in working condition, and start learning the trade. As your skills improve, you will develop expectations for what you need from your machine. After a year or so, you will have a more useable concept of whether or not this Southbend is worth the trouble. Just a thought.


I guess I should have said that I do have a G0709 that I am learning and getting familiar with the trade. Really just wondering if it is worth keeping for a future project or making room for something else.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 10, 2022)

If you only need a gib and some belts, I would look on eBay for the parts.  The lip on the ways is called the South Bend ridge. Many hobbyists have run SB's with ridge.  If you can get it running you can sell it for more $$ then with-out at least looking for parts.  I have a good friend SE of you in TN who took 3 of my rebuilding /scraping classes and I bet if you bought the gib and drove the lathe down to him he would get it running for a descent price or barter with you. He built  a new building  and has a nice machine shop in it.   Email me and I'll forward it to him Richard@handscraping.com


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 11, 2022)

You can learn a lot fixing up an old lathe, even one that is pretty well used up.
Don't sink a lot of money into one without some confidence that worst case you can at least break even parting it out, but it can be a great learning experience and confidence boost.
In the best outcome you get a decent lathe, hopefully at a very nice price.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 11, 2022)

liberator said:


> I guess I should have said that I do have a G0709 that I am learning and getting familiar with the trade. Really just wondering if it is worth keeping for a future project or making room for something else


 Ok, well in that case I'd keep it. As someone already mentioned, you'll want a bigger lathe someday. At that point, you won't have any questions about keeping or parting out this one. You'll just be asking where to find the parts. Lol


----------



## liberator (Aug 12, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Ok, well in that case I'd keep it. As someone already mentioned, you'll want a bigger lathe someday. At that point, you won't have any questions about keeping or parting out this one. You'll just be asking where to find the parts. Lol


So true, came to the same opinion after much deliberation and member input. Now, where can I find a cross slide gib for this 13" lathe?  Bought one on Ebay but it was for the compound and seller nor Ebay would correct the issue. I've searched the web for days and come up empty. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 12, 2022)

Several available in eBay 

For example, here is one:









						South Bend Lathe 13 Cross Slide Gib  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for South Bend Lathe 13 Cross Slide Gib at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




is that what you are looking for?


----------



## liberator (Aug 12, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Several available in eBay
> 
> For example, here is one:
> 
> ...


Actually that is the compound gib just mislabeled like the one I bought from n eBay before. Should be around 10”. Thanks though.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 13, 2022)

It's very possible to make a gib. It takes some careful measuring, trig calc and set up.
But it can be done with great success, as I've done it. 
Prior to posting this I checked and noticed that there are now several internet videos and how-to on making gibs. 
Yes, it will take some time. And depending on where you are on your learning curve your first gib(s) might be precision scrap. 
However, I deem more shop time as a blessing, and learning as great fun. 

Daryl
MN


----------

